# Matt Sera hurt, Hughs vs. GSP III now



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 27, 2007)

you guys see that? to be honost, sera was gonna get whooped, the gsp fight was the only fight i'v ever seen him actually finish a guy off. i'v seen him roll on the floor with guys and have them in the position to win but he just didnt have that killer instinct, anyway, hughs gsp III will be much much more interesting anyway


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 27, 2007)

Serra was gonna get whooped? 


Why, oh WHY does everyone think they can predict the future on these fights? 

Look, it was going to likely be a very good, very technical fight. Who knows who'd win?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 27, 2007)

i know its usually pointless to try to predict a winner in the ufc but like i said, serra doesnt finish fights when he has the chance, hughs has 44 or 45 times to about 5 times of not, i'm pretty sure the odds are in hughs very experienced favor, hughs is the real deal, he's been dealing with flavor of the week upstarts like serra for years, dont see why it would be any different now


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, and GSP was going to "whoop" Serra, too. 

Whole point is, everyone feels the need to make these asinine predictions, and half the time are totally wrong. It's MMA. Anything can happen. Just ask GSP. Enjoy the fights, and save the prognostication for the 900 psychic lines and the Vegas bookies. 


Now Hughes gets to, oh joy, take on a fighter who has less time to prepare. I was really looking forward to Serra/Hughes, and I think it would have been a terrific, competitive ground fight.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 27, 2007)

hey dude, you realize its a sport, typically you root for one side, when you root for a football or baseball team its not asnine and i have no idea why your making stupid statements like that. i never said gsp was gonna whoop serra, to be honost gsp is kinda a flavor of the week guy that came out of nowhere, i havnt seen him fight dozens and dozens of times, but i have hughs, so i dont think its asanine to root for your prefered fighter, sorry i dont agree with you in every way.Also ,i the thought mods werent supposed to insult the board members when they did nothing wrong or say anything that was inappropriate? Sayin stupid shit like "thats asnine" just causes fights man, i mean, i like ya so its no big deal, but i mean people are allowed to have their own opinions ya know?

besides, gsp looks so out of shape, i'm sure being a professional fighter he's not tranining constantly, that would just be stupid

gsp is always ready, hes an amazing athlete and where as i feel hughs has the fight in his favor majorly with serra, i feel with gsp, its 50% either way


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> hey dude, you realize its a sport, typically you root for one side, when you root for a football or baseball team its not asnine and *i have no idea why your making stupid statements like that*. i never said gsp was gonna whoop serra, to be honost gsp is kinda a flavor of the week guy that came out of nowhere, i havnt seen him fight dozens and dozens of times, but i have hughs, so i dont think its asanine to root for your prefered fighter, sorry i dont agree with you in every way.Also ,i the thought mods werent supposed to insult the board members when they did nothing wrong or say anything that was inappropriate? *Sayin stupid shit like* "thats asnine" just causes fights man, i mean, i like ya so its no big deal, but i mean people are allowed to have their own opinions ya know?
> 
> besides, gsp looks so out of shape, i'm sure being a professional fighter he's not tranining constantly, that would just be stupid
> 
> gsp is always ready, hes an amazing athlete and where as i feel hughs has the fight in his favor majorly with serra, i feel with gsp, its 50% either way




Who is saying more inflamatory stuff?  Also I suggest if your going use a word learn to spell it.. you spelt it about 4 dif ways  



> . foolish, unintelligent, or silly; stupid: It is surprising that supposedly intelligent people can make such asinine statements.


Take it either way.. He was saying you were foolish or silly OR stupid and unintelligent. You decide.


----------



## thedownside (Dec 6, 2007)

personally i hate hughes, so i'm always rooting for the other guy against him 

but i think he's long past his prime as well, and is not the style fighter that rules the ufc these days. he's more of the old school type guy, while guys like GSP are way more well rounded.

It's gonna be a good fight either way, but my odds are on GSP, doesnt hurt that he's canadian to boot, eh?


----------



## DslDwg (Dec 6, 2007)

Personally I would never count Hughes out like him or not. I think he had a really bad game plan vs. GSP the second fight. I don't think he will make the same mistake again. To me he's like a mini Couture - he just needs the right game plan and he can win against anybody still. I mean lets be honest Couture is not the best heavy weight in the game on paper - shit he came off of two brutal knock-outs from Chuck moves up in weight and then schools two much bigger fighters than himself.

Don't get me wrong I like GSP and he's got a good all around game, but he is certainly not invincible. I've of course have my favorites in the game - but like I always say - I just wanna see a good fight no matter who wins. Nothing worse than your favorite fighter being involved in 15 minutes of lay n' pray or in this case 25 minutes.


----------



## thedownside (Dec 6, 2007)

and nothing worse than a 15 sec fight either 

i know where you're coming from, but i think gsp these days, is pound for pound one of the best in the world. anything can happen though, it's the ufc, i aint about to put money on it


----------



## DslDwg (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah like I said I like GSP also. I'm not sure I think he's Pound for Pound best but I think he is definitely one of the best 170lb guys around. I agree 15 sec fights suck also. You made a good point about betting it's been crazy the last couple of years. I mean if Serra has a specialty it's BJJ if I remember right he's a black belt under one of the Gracie's maybe (Renzo?). So how does he beat GSP? With a big bomb to his head? WTF. Even going back to the first Hughes vs. GSP fight how does Hughes beat GSP? Arm bar? Who the fuck said Hughes was a good BJJ guy. Oh yeah but Jeremy Horn is his good buddy so he probably knows a thing or two about submissions. Look down his W-L list it's RNC after arm lock - arm bar - key lock and on and on. People can think he's a putz or not (fuck do you want to date the dude ) but he has a long long list of wins with very few loses. As I said just hoping for a great fight.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 7, 2007)

hmm. I think GSP is gonna win, but maybe im biased as a Canadian. Up until his fight vs Serra, he really did look almost unbeatable in his last couple of fights, so calculated and accurate. Hopefully he will get back to that state. I did wish that Serra and Hughs would fight first, then the winner could fight GSP, but eh GSP will just have to go thru both now for the title.

Now hes no Anderson Silva, that guy is fucking retardedly amazing.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 7, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> hey dude, you realize its a sport, typically you root for one side, when you root for a football or baseball team its not asnine and i have no idea why your making stupid statements like that. i never said gsp was gonna whoop serra, to be honost gsp is kinda a flavor of the week guy that came out of nowhere, i havnt seen him fight dozens and dozens of times, but i have hughs, so i dont think its asanine to root for your prefered fighter, sorry i dont agree with you in every way.Also ,i the thought mods werent supposed to insult the board members when they did nothing wrong or say anything that was inappropriate? Sayin stupid shit like "thats asnine" just causes fights man, i mean, i like ya so its no big deal, but i mean people are allowed to have their own opinions ya know?



 I just noticed this.

First of all, don't try to tell me how to moderate. You can have your opinion - nowhere, and I mean, NOWHERE did I presume to use my moderator powers by curtailing your opinion. Gimmie a fucking break. I said saying Hughes would "whoop" Serra was an ASININE prediction. Guess what? That's my opinion, too. You can predict shit all you want, but if you say something that I, as an extremely knowledgeable MMA fan, know to be utter dogshit as a statement, them I'ma call you on it, m'kay? Quit being so damn sensitive.


I think making predictions in general is dumb, and bullshit, especially in the unpredictable world of MMA. And the statement just comes off as flamebait. It sounds like one of those Sherdog forum comments, and that place is like the Harmony Central of MMA discussion. The reason I call it an "asinine" statement (and you're free to disagree all you want, just don't make a personal ATTACK. You can call my opinion equally asinine, but I'll likely just disagree back. ) - is because saying that fighter who has worked as hard as Serra, and has shown as much determination and focus, would get owned my Hughes, admittedly a good fighter, is ricockulous. That basically completely overlooks Serra's awesome preparation and BJJ skills. _Who knows_ how it would turn out? I can imagine 10 million fanboys making the same predictions when Serra faced GSP, or when Penn faced Hughes the first time. Or any of the other 1001 upsets this year.


"Serra would get whooped" makes it sound like he has no business in the cage with Hughes. And that is asinine, in my opinion.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Dec 7, 2007)

MH is still good... he's probably as good as he ever was. 

Problem is, the sport has figured him out.

The simple game-plan against hughes is.... avoid his take-downs and tag him in the face. His ego will get the best of him. he wont counter tags by getting pissed and tackling you, he'll instead try to save 'face' by boxing back. and he'll lose that game. he can plan on not doing this, but he always falls into this default ego mode, it seems.

His stand-up blows. While, I think he's figured that out by now, and he's going to back to his old ways of grappling, people still know to avoid his take downs and make him resort to stand-up fighting.

GSP, on his worst days, is more agile, has the cardio, has the hand/foot speed, and can hold his own on the ground. He's far more well-rounded i skills as well as physical gifts..... hughes' physical gifts are power and cardio....

i know nothing of serra, except that he caught gsp and capitalized on it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Serra is ELITE level BJJ. Uber good. And he'e one of the most naturally gifted coaches this side of Jeremy Horn.

And we know now that he has hands... at least to throw a wingding suprise shot. His chin is suspect, though. As Shonie Carter and his pimpslap can attest.


----------



## DslDwg (Dec 7, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> MH is still good... he's probably as good as he ever was.
> 
> Problem is, the sport has figured him out.
> 
> ...



Seems like your categorizing Hughes loss to GSP as how he always fights. I think we still have to chalk this up to a bad game plan. I agree GSP is probably a little bit of a favorite but I wouldn't ever count Hughes out. Of course every body knows Matt's going to try to take you down - but you can't stop the guy forever. I think GSP is a much more skilled stand up fighter but when the fight hits the ground I think all bets are off- as proven by the first fight. Cardio is a wash - these two are probably in the top ten in MMA as far as cardio. My ding on GSP is I think sometimes his head gets the best of him. He was beating Hughes in their first fight and gave up an armbar with just a few seconds left in the round. He gets beat by Serra in a stand up fight - that on paper he should definitely win. My opinion is that he also lost to BJ - although I know the win went to him - he got his ass handed to him by BJ. I think if he keeps his mental game tough he probably can't be beat at 170. 

As far as Anderson Silva goes - hey I love the guy - I also really like Rich Franklin (it was rough to see him get beat up so damn bad). But lets be honest 185lb is slim pickings right now. If Henderson drops back to 185lbs I think Anderson might have a rough night of it.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Dec 7, 2007)

more or less, I'm categorizing Hughes recent fights against GSP (both of them), and BJP, as to how's he's been fighting recently.... Granted, that's only 2 fights, and i missed the Lytle fight.....

in his second fight with BJ, he was getting jabbed at will in the first round, then nearly lost on the ground in the second. When he lost to GSP, he tried to stand up. IIRC, in both fights you could tell he was feeling embarrassed and stupid with that damn grin on his face every time he got smacked.....

I'd love to see him come out aggressive with take downs for once. Not let the other guy feel (jab) him out and gain confidence. I'd guess this is how he amassed such an impressive record in the first place.

Also, his arrogance is actually something I like about him... even though sometimes I want somebody to beat him. He's almost the arrogant underdog at this point.


----------

